# tern or regular natt?



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

this guy did i post pics of earlier and people said it was a regular Red but i find it hard to belive, its not that im dissepointed but i find this guy more yellow than red....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

he dose look pretty yellow









reds colouration can change often


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

he has been like that since i bought him except that his yellowish coloration has increased


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks like a Tern...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

maybe u got a crossbreed, that be cool

my reds have a silver body and yellow head with the red throats/belly


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That picture is pretty awful but, Nattereri.

_Moved to what is my piranha?_


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

A nattereri,,,,,,,, probably tank raised.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I need a better pic.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Tru Better Pix and its hard to tell to that pix


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> SharkAquarium Posted on Jul 19 2003, 12:43 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A nattereri,,,,,,,, probably tank raised.


Agree



> Vampor Posted on Jul 18 2003, 10:40 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> this guy did i post pics of earlier and people said it was a regular Red but i find it hard to belive, its not that im dissepointed but i find this guy more yellow than red....


What state are you in? I ask because there is a fish aquarist that breeds yellow nattereri and that fish reminds me of it somewhat. It is not a clear yellow one as the one he has shown me in the past, but with people breeding P. nattereri its not unusual for the original color to migrate back out on some samples.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Everything is yellow about that picture. Cant tell if it is the fish or just the color of the flash/background.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hehe okej, sorry for the bad pic, ill try tpday with getting a better shot, and hastatus, i live in sweden far from U.S :sad: :smile:


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

promise you guys be back and make a new judgement.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Vampor Posted on Jul 19 2003, 11:27 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> hehe okej, sorry for the bad pic, ill try tpday with getting a better shot, and hastatus, i live in sweden far from U.S


 Interesting because a fellow I used to correspond with from Sweden came to the U.S. (1995 or 96) to visit and collect some pirana species. I directed him to the gold belly breeder of P. nattereri. I don't know if he bought any or was able to take any back.

Please keep me updated.

Thanks


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i say its just a red.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

hastatus, it never comes other piranhas to sweden than rbp, but one day i saw this dude and 2 more looking very yellow and one other that was almost black, i bought them and the store owner couldnt tell what it was, i rook it home and the yellow color started to grow when i was feeding him and when the time went on the color got stronger and stronger. He said they had come with an import (didnt say from where) 2 days before i bought them, then i dont know so much more about them...


----------

